# Midi Loops !



## GingerMaestro (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi

I know this is a bit of a dirty word on this forum, but was just wondering if anyone can recommend a sound library that comes with some midi loops of various sequences, that could inspire/give me ideas for some compositions. I'm looking for Cinematic Trailer type music and Swing/Jazz type material. Do Project Sam Libraries Berlin, Spitfire & Orchestral Tools Starter Libraries (Metropolis, Albion Swing More etc..) Come with Midi Loops or Audio Loops. Thanks for any input, this website is such a great recourse for me. Ginger


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Mar 8, 2019)

For drums and bass, you can try Groovemonkey, they are quite good and rather cheap.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 8, 2019)

My favorites are from Toontrack. But you have to have a toontrack instrument to use them. I like that you can change the keys and chords and drag and drop it to your DAW. They are mostly pop, but they have some jazz and movie style midi.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 8, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this is a bit of a dirty word on this forum, but was just wondering if anyone can recommend a sound library that comes with some midi loops of various sequences, that could inspire/give me ideas for some compositions. I'm looking for Cinematic Trailer type music and Swing/Jazz type material. Do Project Sam Libraries Berlin, Spitfire & Orchestral Tools Starter Libraries (Metropolis, Albion Swing More etc..) Come with Midi Loops or Audio Loops. Thanks for any input, this website is such a great recourse for me. Ginger


I'm assuming you are talking about drum loops. Soundiron Apocolypse Perc Elements comes with midi loops. Big cinematic type ethnic loops, all made for the instrument and can be dragged and dropped into your DAW:
https://soundiron.com/products/apocalypse-elements
They also do a half price sale from time to time.

Taiko Creator is another one. Very good loops and drums:
https://insessionaudio.com/products/taiko-creator/

I like third party drum packs from groove monkey, and their Jazz/Swing stuff might be a good starter (you'll need drums that match one of the many layouts they provide).They have a half price sale going on now 
https://groovemonkee.com/collections/all/jazz

Platinum Samples is another place to check out:
http://www.platinumsamples.com/ps/RealJazz.php

Or for funk beats this set from Ziljian is really good:
http://www.platinumsamples.com/ps/ZildjianArtistGrooves.php
Try to find grooves that are not quantised but performed by a real player. A good player gives you great stuff to work with. If you start with beats, then add fills on another track, you can build up some pretty realistic stuff. Personally I like Addictive Drums 2, because it can do alot to the beat even before you drag it out- change the dynamics, solo instruments to drag just parts, full mix capability with fx, and it comes out fully mixed, with little tweaking needed. Superior Drums is also a good choice, but more mixing is needed for it to sit in the mix (more like a raw sound waiting to be mixed). Horses for courses.

The hard part about ethnic or Cinematic loops is they need to be mapped out across the keyboard to match the instrument it's playing, so the APE loops above or Taiko Creator would work well on that instrument (which sounds good) but would have to be retweaked in midi for any other instrument.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 8, 2019)

By the way, none of the sample libraries you mentioned come with midi loops. The only orchestral one that does is Sonokinetics performance libraries. They are phrase libraries with drag and drop midi. The best time to buy is during their 12 days of Christmas sale. Most of the other midi loop libraries are more pop/rock. This is why I’ve bought things like Rapid Composer and Orb Composer. Orb Composer might be better for classical, but all Composer helpers still give you a product that needs some work to complete. And, they are great to get you started.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 8, 2019)

APE Midi-Loops caught me to get it. Good for the lazy ones and fun.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m kind of curious as to why everyone assumes the midi loops the OP is looking for are drum or percussion? Based on the libraries mentioned, I assumed instrument midi loops.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi dzilizzi, yes I'm looking for midi instrument loops or as you say earlier in the post, phrase libraries. I'm investigating the ones you mention earlier, very helpful Thank you !


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 9, 2019)

There are also places where you can get midi of classical pieces like here: http://www.classicalmidi.co.uk/page7.htm

Some are good, most are probably not overly usable. Most should be out of copyright as far as the pieces go, so you can use them as starting points. There really isn't much out there otherwise.


----------

